# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Комната наших деток.

## Ёжик

Очень захотелось похвастаться 
Мы доделываем потихоньку ремонт. Детская уже практически готова. Цвета в реальности не такие ядовитые. В общем мальчишки мои довольны!







Приходите в гости

----------


## kazangi

круто! а размер комнаты какой?

----------


## Ёжик

Я, честно говоря, не знаю) у мужа вечером могу спросить. Обычная хрущевка 3-х комнатная.

----------


## kazangi

Много поместилось, так пространство хорошо организовано! Кажется огромный зал))

----------


## Jazz

Ой, как здорово! Мечта моего детства - большой спорткомплекс в комнате.))) Это прям, игровая, а не обычная детская - бай-бай ведь в другом месте, верно?

----------


## Амина

Супер!!! =)

----------


## Ёжик

Спасибо.
А спим мы все в вместе в одной комнате. Очень хотелось полноценную детскую сделать. Чтобы хоть как-то заменить отсутствующие дворы нашего детства, деревья, излазенные вдоль и поперк и пр. Офф-топ, но спальня наша вот (младший спит между мамой и папой).

Со временем малышковский с\к станет не особо актуален, вот тогда им или двухярусную кровать поставим, или еще каких-нибудь лежаков-балконов напридумываю.
Сейчас старший, конечно, доволен, что появилось укромное местечко, где и взрослые не натыкаются) и младший не доберется.

----------


## Амина

Ооооо.. а вот это моя мечта. Полноценная спальня, где ТОЛЬКО кровати.... Гламуррррная такая) 

Пойду делать запрос мирозданию) Никак не реализовать мечты на 13 квадратах на все про все))

----------


## Ёжик

Если только под потолком)) это я про полноценные кровати)
А вообще да, по поводу метров квадратных мое мироздание ко мне довольно благостно относится. Наверно потому, что мне они (метры) были не важны, важнее расположение и отдельное проживание от родителей.

----------


## Ёжик

И еще про спальню) там не то чтобы гламур) икеевская мебель, крашенная белым матовым лаком так, чтобы структура дерева просвечивала. На комоде (опять же красила сама) под старину вязанная крючком салфетка, полочки с рюшечками, состаренные часы, цветочки и пр))) больше на прованс смахивает)

----------


## Амина

о, точно, кровати у нас точно такие же) только неокрашенные и рядом стоят))

----------

